# Columbia Military issue bicycle.



## vontrike (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is my Columbia Military. A friend of mine bought this from the sister of the Veteran who rode this during WW2. He was a postman on base, but I do not know where, as when we tried to get more info, the sister had been put into a home. She had told my friend that there was a mail basket somewhere for it. When I bought it, it had been repainted a few times,,and none of them good paint jobs. It was very complete, aside from the hard to find tool bag, the bell, and the pump. It still had the pump bracket fortunately. The bicycle was super clean under all the paint, so it was a very easy restoration. I left the couple small dents in the fender as part of it's history. It still has the wooden pedals which I just lightly sanded, so they still retained their patina. I have yet to recover the seat, but plan on doing it soon. This bike gets ridden and plans are to show it at VFW events and let people be educated on these great bicycles.
                                                                                                                                                                           vontrike


----------



## robertc (Jan 29, 2012)

Quite a piece of history you have there. I like many here on the cabe would love to own a true military bicycle. The bike itself is great but knowing the history behind it makes it that much more special. It would be awesome to have photos of the WWII Vet to display with the bike. Photos of him on the bike would be spectacular. Displaying your bike at the VFW functions would be fantastic. 
I’m currently reading a book titled “Scars of War” It was written by a woman who worked in my building. She interviewed WWII Veterans who told their stories. It gave me a whole new outlook on our freedom.


----------



## vontrike (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes,I an very lucky to have stumbled into this bicycle, and at the time knew nothing about them. I was very excited when I got home and did the research and found that it was a real WW2 Columbia. And when I bought it my friend had just painted it flat black with lots of chrome in a can. Plus he almost bolted old lights on the fenders. He had already tossed the original tires and replaced them with whitewalls. I am going to try to meet with his niece and find out more about him and his bike. Thanks. vontrike


----------



## robertc (Jan 30, 2012)

Good luck vontrike, keep us posted.


----------



## Richard (Feb 3, 2012)

very nice......enjoy it, looks great!
What is the serial#

Richard


----------



## vontrike (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. The serial number is MG151647.


----------



## catfish (Feb 6, 2012)

Very Cool Bike!!!!  I know where there is a NOS on I've been trying to buy for years..... Seller wont let it go.


----------



## trekcann (Mar 20, 2012)

*here is my MF 1942 WWII columbia*



vontrike said:


> View attachment 39752View attachment 39753View attachment 39754View attachment 39755
> Here is my Columbia Military. A friend of mine bought this from the sister of the Veteran who rode this during WW2. He was a postman on base, but I do not know where, as when we tried to get more info, the sister had been put into a home. She had told my friend that there was a mail basket somewhere for it. When I bought it, it had been repainted a few times,,and none of them good paint jobs. It was very complete, aside from the hard to find tool bag, the bell, and the pump. It still had the pump bracket fortunately. The bicycle was super clean under all the paint, so it was a very easy restoration. I left the couple small dents in the fender as part of it's history. It still has the wooden pedals which I just lightly sanded, so they still retained their patina. I have yet to recover the seat, but plan on doing it soon. This bike gets ridden and plans are to show it at VFW events and let people be educated on these great bicycles.
> vontrike




I bought it about a year ago and i fully resto it. there where a few parts missing but the most importants where there, i still missing the correct side kick stand, the handle bar grips and the front fender light. like i said is an MF no MG. notice  the wood plate on the frame "CWS-48" wich i think stand for Chemical Warfare Service # 48 bicycle. the front red fender tip and the TP-25 marks where also there. If anyone can tell me the worth of a bicycle like this is, please let me know.


----------



## Stony (Oct 7, 2012)

> I bought it about a year ago and i fully resto it. there where a few parts missing but the most importants where there, i still missing the correct side kick stand, the handle bar grips and the front fender light. like i said is an MF no MG. notice the wood plate on the frame "CWS-48" wich i think stand for Chemical Warfare Service # 48 bicycle. the front red fender tip and the TP-25 marks where also there. If anyone can tell me the worth of a bicycle like this is, please let me know.




As with most vintage items, it's worth more in original condition, which is probably in the $2K range if everything is there. 

Are you interested in selling it?

Cheers,

Stony


----------



## milbicycleman (Jan 8, 2014)

Interesting thread, but WW2 U.S Columbia's and Huffman's are worth a lot more than $2,000 all original and with everything there. I would say closer to $3,000+ depending on how original it is.


----------

